

Facebook Acquiring SF Design Firm Hot Studio - malachismith
http://www.hotstudio.com/thoughts/hot-studio-joins-facebook

======
barce
Javascript needs to be turned on to view hotstudio.com . Also their HTML does
not validate. Why are they acquiring a firm that does not care about valid
HTML?

~~~
malachismith
Perhaps you misread the headline or post? They are being acquired by
_Facebook_

------
jpinkerton88
i guess facebook will become even more B2B

